# Tide Apps?



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

I've figured out a lot of SW fishing knowledge so far in my first year in FL. Tides pretty much have me completely baffled me though. Is there any handy smartphones apps out there that you'd recommend? Is there any general tide knowledge that is crucial to know?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Tides4fishing. If the water is moving, the fish are biting. For the most part


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Bravo87 said:


> Tides4fishing. If the water is moving, the fish are biting. For the most part


So that's why I get blanked at my usual hotspots on occasion. Even if the conditions are perfect, I always do horrible when the tide is low(out?).


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Bravo87 said:


> Tides4fishing. If the water is moving, the fish are biting. For the most part


^This. Falling is better for me where I fish.What I have learned is the tide doesn't move until an hour or so after high or low and stops before it gets there as well.Some folks say its better right around the two but that's not how its been for me.I do best after the tide has been past high an hour or so.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Tideapp is what i use with android


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

If you're on the computer, tides4fishing is excellent. If you want a quick snapshot of one day at a time, try the Sea Tow app. You don't have to be a member and it will show you the tide based on your location as long as you have location settings enabled.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Tides near me. It will give you the closest tide reading station to your location.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

salty_dawg said:


> If you're on the computer, tides4fishing is excellent. If you want a quick snapshot of one day at a time, try the Sea Tow app. You don't have to be a member and it will show you the tide based on your location as long as you have location settings enabled.


Tides4fishing kept locking up my phone(iPhone). I'll def try these othe apps!


----------



## cskiff14 (Feb 6, 2014)

GROUPERKING said:


> Tides near me. It will give you the closest tide reading station to your location.


This is the one that I have and don't much care for it. It gives you highs and lows near your location, but doesn't tell you how fast it will be moving.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Another good app that I use a lot is Windfinder. There is a iPhone app (not free) and the website. windfinder.com


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Tide Chart, is handy I've used it alot


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

salty_dawg said:


> Another good app that I use a lot is Windfinder. There is a iPhone app (not free) and the website. windfinder.com



Nope, it's also Android and does a lot more than tides.


----------



## DAY OF REST (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for the advise on the tide apps. I'll give them a try also.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

saltwatertides.com - Bookmark it. Gives 2-weeks tidal info by time as well sun/moon rise/set.


----------

